# ipfw O_0



## bahan (Sep 11, 2010)

Hellow everybody.

I found this in the /var/log/messages


```
Sep 10 14:25:21 med kernel: <110<>ipfw: 110>ipfw:2 07 Accept2 07U DAPc c1e0p.t1 .1U0D0P. 11002.:15.31 0100..110.21:0503. 21102.:15.8100603. 
212o:u6t3 7v8i5a  oaugte 0vi
```


```
uname -a 
FreeBSD 8.0-release-p4
```

Please, help me. I don't understand that, what does it mean.


----------



## zspider (Sep 13, 2010)

bahan said:
			
		

> Hellow everybody.
> 
> I found this in the /var/log/messages
> 
> ...



no idea dude, does not appear to be anything to be worried about, though I use IPFW and I have yet to see such a message come up. Also you might want to upgrade to FreeBSD 8.1 it was several months before I was aware of that as well.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2010)

bahan said:
			
		

> Hellow everybody.
> 
> I found this in the /var/log/messages
> 
> ...



It probably means you need to recompile your kernel with

```
options         PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128
```

Garbled messages like that can be from multiple CPUs with interspersed output.  If that's the case, you can decode it by looking at every other letter.  If you add the option above to your kernel, it fixes it.


----------



## bahan (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for help)


----------

